# Piped music: a foul bane.



## Mark Harwood (Mar 5, 2007)

I work in a place where really bad music blares constantly from the ceiling. It genuinely threatens my mental health, and I'm not exaggerating. The management isn't too interested. At my last place of work it was worse, and it put me in a situation of conflict with people who thought it was acceptable to play BBC Radio 1 loudly even after I explained my views on it; they believed that I was being unreasonable in objecting to the offensive racket.
These vile noises are imposed on us. Many a good meal is spoiled by horrible pseudo-music. Surely it's a case of plain bad manners? I think it's a long way from being a trivial issue.
Has anyone had any success in reducing this plague?


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Of course, you know what they always say: "It's for the customers." Despite what they may think about it.

There is one thing true about _all_ music (which is largely ignored by retailers), it can repel people just like it can attract them.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Mark Harwood said:


> I work in a place where really bad music blares constantly from the ceiling. It genuinely threatens my mental health, and I'm not exaggerating.




I've had this situation at a former place of work myself. As for me (this shouldn't be surprising given the text of one of my recent posts), I relieved the stress by coming up with ribald parodies of the songs involved. Hey, I know... if they're funny enough, you can actually get co-workers to join along.

You just have to be careful that the "audience" isn't TOO large.

Good luck to you, sir.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I'd like to hear them


----------

